# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Конвертация ЗиК 7.7 в ЗиКБУ 8.1

## Дервишь

Доброе уважаемые...

Подскажите, есть ли возможность переносить данные не стандартным методом, а с возможностью выбора что выгружать,
 как например это можно делать в Бухгалтерии...

Т.е. нужна обработка и правила конвертации..

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброе уважаемые...
> 
> Подскажите, есть ли возможность переносить данные не стандартным методом, а с возможностью выбора что выгружать,
>  как например это можно делать в Бухгалтерии...
> 
> Т.е. нужна обработка и правила конвертации..


Обработка для выгрузки из ЗиК 7.7 CDEXPORT.ert, она входит в поставку, находится в папке ExtForms вашей базы данных.
Вызывается через "Сервис"-"Дополнительные возможности"
Или
"Файл" "Открыть"
Правила конвертации составляются с помощью конфигурации "Конвертация данных", либо ищутся на просторах

----------

